# installing dishwasher drain *pics*



## dieharddan (Dec 19, 2013)

I want to install a dishwasher across from my kitchen sink. I'm not a plumber on any level, but want to attempt this myself. I made up a quick diagram of how i was going to install the drain. Can anyone determine whether this is ok or a no go? it would be much a appreciated!


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

dieharddan said:


> I want to install a dishwasher across from my kitchen sink. I'm not a plumber on any level, but want to attempt this myself. I made up a quick diagram of how i was going to install the drain. Can anyone determine whether this is ok or a no go? it would be much a appreciated!


when is it going to happen.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks good to me. Make sure you remove all the p traps. Those are outdated and unneeded. Including the ones under your sink. If you leave them in the new dishwasher will create a vacuum and not drain properly.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a plumber? Why are you here?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Try the DIY forum down the hall this one is for professionals only hence the banner on top of your screen that says "professionals only". We don't like to give away knowledge for free that has taken us years to learn. Hire a licensed plumber or you may be sorry or you can try the blind leading the blind route. I'd recommend the licensed contractor route, do you do your own surgery and dental work as well lol.


----------



## dieharddan (Dec 19, 2013)

ken53 said:


> when is it going to happen.


whenever i decide to start it


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

dieharddan said:


> whenever i decide to start it


Hahha that made me laugh.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Definitely remove the traps and be sure to use threaded galvanized pipe and fittings, or pressure fittings with schedule 80 PVC.


----------



## dieharddan (Dec 19, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Try the DIY forum down the hall this one is for professionals only hence the banner on top of your screen that says "professionals only". We don't like to give away knowledge for free that has taken us years to learn. Hire a licensed plumber or you may be sorry or you can try the blind leading the blind route. I'd recommend the licensed contractor route, do you do your own surgery and dental work as well lol.


plumbing is hardly comparable to surgery... with a little research and common sense you can accomplish alot. i like to expand my mind, not always pay someone to spoon feed me.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

dieharddan said:


> plumbing is hardly comparable to surgery... with a little research and common sense you can accomplish alot. i like to expand my mind, not always pay someone to spoon feed me.


Yes you'd rather someone spoon feed you for free here right, and that's why we go through years of training before we can even think of being licensed because its just common sense right? Time for you to beat it you just offended some people here you obviously have no respect for what we do. I hope your project fails miserably so you can see how common sense prevails when you need to call a professional. Now beat it, use your common sense and read that banner again at the top that says professionals only. Nobody here will spoon feed you for free. Now if you would like to pay a consultation fee I accept credit cards.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't block him. I want to see pics of the finished product


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> Don't block him. I want to see pics of the finished product


Me too so we can see how that common sense works out for him. How hard could it be it's just glueing pipe together. You could train a monkey to do it.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Unfortunately what some consider to be common sense could be extremely harmful or even deadly (note pic in my avatar) but in this case just make sure you drop that drain hose as far down that pipe as you can and wait for a sewer blockage for the "special" cycle.


----------



## dieharddan (Dec 19, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Yes you'd rather someone spoon feed you for free here right, and that's why we go through years of training before we can even think of being licensed because its just common sense right? Time for you to beat it you just offended some people here you obviously have no respect for what we do. I hope your project fails miserably so you can see how common sense prevails when you need to call a professional. Now beat it, use your common sense and read that banner again at the top that says professionals only. Nobody here will spoon feed you for free. Now if you would like to pay a consultation fee I accept credit cards.


i said "always" spoon feed me. everyone is spoon fed in the beginning. i dont need to be spoon fed for the rest of my life though.... this isnt a complicated project i just need someone verify my work. i hope you treat your customers better than that. im sure you do as long as theyre greasing you're hands


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

dieharddan said:


> i said "always" spoon feed me. everyone is spoon fed in the beginning. i dont need to be spoon fed for the rest of my life though.... this isnt a complicated project i just need someone verify my work. i hope you treat your customers better than that. im sure you do as long as theyre greasing you're hands


Of course I do because they have respect for what I do. "greasing my hands" yes I get paid for providing a service. We are all professionals here and I guarantee nobody here is going to "grease your hands" with free knowledge. It's just common sense man, what do you need verification for? You got your answer, looks good, use 3/4" black iron (threaded) pipe and fittings, no trap necessary and stick that the drain line as far down the standpipe as possible and your good. There you happy now? I gave you a consultation for free. I "greased your palms" with knowledge. But of course it's just common sense so you should already know how to do it. There your project has been verified by a licensed plumbing professional now beat it.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

go on you tube, the pros here have dedicated a lifetime to learn the trade, and yes we get paid for knowledge, as we should, and yes we learn code, as we should, and for you to expect free advise from a professional only forum, maybe just maybe, you should pay attention to were your posting. head knowledge is not free. :no:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe for your next project you can attempt a tankless water heater or gas line, just hope you don't have a family living in your home. But hey, it's just common sense, piece of cake, right. Be sure and post your pictures of the finished project were always up for a good laugh around here.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Your common sense should tell you that you are not a professional. See how far your common sense got you there?


----------



## dieharddan (Dec 19, 2013)

dieharddan said:


> i said "always" spoon feed me. everyone is spoon fed in the beginning. i dont need to be spoon fed for the rest of my life though.... this isnt a complicated project i just need someone verify my work. i hope you treat your customers better than that. im sure you do as long as theyre greasing you're hands


how old are you? 50s i bet.. you should really look back on your life and figure out how you became such an *******


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dieharddan said:


> how old are you? 50s i bet.. you should really look back on your life and figure out how you became such an *******


You really shouldn't quote yourself and call yourself names. It takes away from your already faint credibility. :laughing:

Thread closed, and good bye.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------

